# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Hand Washing and the Fear of the Faucet

## donnay

> *Hand Washing and the Fear of the Faucet*
> 
> Michael Ford
> 
> 
> 
> *Don’t Fear the Faucet, Sir*
> 
> In public bathrooms around the world today, men and boys everywhere will finish up their business, zip up, and stroll right back out into the world – without even glancing at the sink on their way out.  Gross.
> ...


https://thegrownetwork.com/fear-of-the-faucet/

----------


## timosman

It sounds like hands need to be washed before using the bathroom. You do not really want the recently collected germ samples to be transferred to your delicate equipment

----------


## Suzanimal

> roughly half of the people on earth can’t be bothered to wash their hands after using the bathroom.


Half the men on earth are walking around with "dick hands" - that's what my mom calls it.  Just think of how many dicks you've unknowingly touched. I imagine some of AF's lesbo-femi-nazi's are going to be triggered just thinking about it and demand mandatory hand washing soon.

----------


## tod evans

My dick is cleaner than the bathroom fixtures in any public restroom!

----------


## timosman

> My dick is cleaner than the bathroom fixtures in any public restroom!


No pictures, please. We'll take your word for it.

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## donnay

> Half the men on earth are walking around with "dick hands" - that's what my mom calls it.  Just think of how many dicks you've unknowingly touched. I imagine some of AF's lesbo-femi-nazi's are going to be triggered just thinking about it and demand mandatory hand washing soon.


I hope this article triggers people to use better hygiene rather than triggering the lesbo-femi-nazi's.  

I think about how many people eat in restaurants where the cook/chief/waiter/watress doesn't wash their hands coming out of the restroom.  And it skeeves me to no end.  *shudders*

----------


## Suzanimal

> My dick is cleaner than the bathroom fixtures in any public restroom!


That's probably true. You've only got one dick's worth of germs but those faucets have 100's or 1000's (depending on how often they're cleaned) of different dick germs.

----------


## tod evans

> I hope this article triggers people to use better hygiene rather than triggering the lesbo-femi-nazi's.  
> *
> I think about how many people eat in restaurants where the cook/chief/waiter/watress doesn't wash their hands coming out of the restroom.*  And it skeeves me to no end.  *shudders*


The food taste like $#@! anyway..........

----------


## Suzanimal

> I hope this article triggers people to use better hygiene rather than triggering the lesbo-femi-nazi's.  
> 
> I think about how many people eat in restaurants where the cook/chief/waiter/watress doesn't wash their hands coming out of the restroom.  And it skeeves me to no end.  *shudders*


It doesn't make you feel better to see the government mandated "Employees Must Wash Hands" sign? 


Me, neither.

----------


## tod evans

> It doesn't make you feel better to see the government mandated "Employees Must Wash Hands" sign? 
> 
> 
> Me, neither.


Hand-washing police!

Keepin' you safe............

----------


## donnay

> My dick is cleaner than the bathroom fixtures in any public restroom!


Parsing the Penis Microbiome
http://www.the-scientist.com/?articl...is-Microbiome/

----------


## TheTexan

> It doesn't make you feel better to see the government mandated "Employees Must Wash Hands" sign? 
> 
> 
> Me, neither.


That's really the only time I wash my hands, when I see a sign that tells me that I must.

----------


## donnay

> It doesn't make you feel better to see the government mandated "Employees Must Wash Hands" sign? 
> 
> 
> Me, neither.


Oh no!  I am not advocating government hand washing signs.  Just a friendly reminder sign, that the restaurant owner puts up.  You would be amazed how many people do not wash their hands.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's really the only time I wash my hands, when I see a sign that tells me that I must.


What if it's not government mandated? I hope you don't just follow the directions on any old unofficial sign.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh no!  I am not advocating government hand washing signs.  Just a friendly reminder sign, that the restaurant owner puts up.  You would be amazed how many people do not wash their hands.


I know you weren't. I was just baiting The Texan....and it worked.

----------


## tod evans

> Parsing the Penis Microbiome
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?articl...is-Microbiome/


Last sentence in this article;




> “As compared with the GI tract or the mouth or the vagina, there’s much less bacteria [in and on the penis], so what we’ve had to do is modify our methods to maximize DNA isolation while minimizing contamination,” said Price.

----------


## donnay

> Last sentence in this article;


So long as you are circumcised.

----------


## TheTexan

> What if it's not government mandated? I hope you don't just follow the directions on any old unofficial sign.


Of course I follow the directions.  They wouldn't put up a sign telling me I must wash my hands, if there wasn't a damned good reason for it.

Which is why I once got upset when I realized the restaurant I was working at was ignoring my complaints about people not washing their hands.  I had to document my conversations with them and send it over to the Department of Health before they finally started listening to me.

----------


## donnay

*How clean are YOUR hands? The answer, revealed in this unique experiment, may shock you - and change how you wash!* 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...ange-wash.html

----------


## tod evans

> How clean are YOUR hands?


Pretty damn clean I've just scrubbed out the paintgun in lacquer thinner, germs and bacteria are all dead....But my hands look like hell...

----------


## Suzanimal

I got in trouble for not washing my hands once at Chick-fil-a. I was taking money in the drive through and petted a dog and the next car complained. The dog was probably cleaner than the money but I shouldn't have petted him - I also gave him a chicken nugget, probably shouldn't have done that either but he was frickin' cute and gave me hungry dogs eyes.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pretty damn clean I've just scrubbed out the paintgun in lacquer thinner, germs and bacteria are all dead....But my hands look like hell...


I wonder if your dick's cleaner.

----------


## tod evans

> I wonder if your dick's cleaner.


There will be no thinners on my dick!

----------


## specsaregood

It seems to me that, the need for a man to wash his hands after pissing in a public restroom are lesser than ever.  Lets see, you can usually push the door open with your foot (shoe), piss in the urinal and not have to flush because the robot will flush it and hell, you could even get a robot to spit out a paper towel to use on the door handle on your way out.  So you can easily go in and go through and not get any germs on your hands other than your own dick germs  or anything that is in the air and going to  get on any other uncovered part of your body as well.   and I don't see the article proposing taking a whole freaking bath in the public sink.

meh.

----------


## brushfire

> My dick is cleaner than the bathroom fixtures in any public restroom!


So is mine, Tod.  The problem is that not everyone else's c0ck is that clean, and their hands touch most everything that your hands touch.   Besides, your hands pick up sh!t from everything else you touch.   Just washing your hands after a bathroom visit can "reset" the filth factor.   Add to this a hand wash before and after you eat, and you're doing excellent.

I personally believe that people need space to be healthy, but nobody else in society believes this.   So as they cram every tom,dick and harry into every nook and cranny of the planet, we need to compensate with decent hygiene.

There's no need to take personal hygiene so personally - its the other guy your trying to protect yourself from.

----------


## brushfire

> It seems to me that, the need for a man to wash his hands after pissing in a public restroom are lesser than ever.  Lets see, you can usually push the door open with your foot (shoe), piss in the urinal and not have to flush because the robot will flush it and hell, you could even get a robot to spit out a paper towel to use on the door handle on your way out.  So you can easily go in and go through and not get any germs on your hands other than your own dick germs  or anything that is in the air and going to  get on any other uncovered part of your body as well.   and I don't see the article proposing taking a whole freaking bath in the public sink.
> 
> meh.


You and I work in the same industry.  You probably notice how many H1B's are coming over from third world countries.   Nothing personal about these folks, but they bring with them the third world diseases.   Even good friends of mine who have been here for a decade or more, have family members flying in to visit.   Their kids go to the same day care, and sh!t spreads.   When I was a kid I never knew a single person with hand/foot/mouth disease... WTF is that?   Its spread by exposure to livestock and fecal matter - no kidding.   http://www.webmd.com/children/guide/...pic-overview#1


This is not a matter of paranoia - I hear the same sh!t from people who ask me why I carry a firearm, and why I wear a seatbelt.   Washing your hands is a simple defense, and it only takes a few seconds.   I mean, people should do what they want - I'm not advocating any new laws - just making a point.   Dont "poo poo" hand washing.   It makes a lot of sense.   If you're afraid you'll look like a pu$$y, just get some "lava soap", or a bar that says "fight club"

----------


## brushfire

"...his name was robert paulson "

----------


## specsaregood

> You and I work in the same industry.  You probably notice how many H1B's are coming over from third world countries.   Nothing personal about these folks, but they bring with them the third world diseases.   Even good friends of mine who have been here for a decade or more, have family members flying in to visit.   Their kids go to the same day care, and sh!t spreads.   When I was a kid I never knew a single person with hand/foot/mouth disease... WTF is that?   Its spread by exposure to livestock and fecal matter - no kidding.


Don't get me wrong, I'm a habitual hand washer and the kid is the most serious handwasher ever - due to nurse mom and mommom teaching to wash his hands.  That boy will spend minutes washing his hands every time. Just pointing out that with all the gadgetry its pretty common to go through the motions at a public restroom and not have to actually touch anything but your own weiner.

As to H1b... I remember when I was a much younger man and I started a new job.  We shared a floor with a contracting/consulting firm filled with H1b-ers.  The first happy hour with my boss, I asked him,  "why are their watering cans in all the restroom stalls?"   
He said, "those aren't ours, those are the other guys."  and left it at that and drink his beer.
I didn't really pay it that much mind until a couple weeks later, I was taking a piss, the restroom stank like rotten ass from somebody in a stall and then I started to hear pouring and splashing...  And then I realized why they had watering cans in the stalls.

----------


## donnay



----------


## georgiaboy

> It seems to me that, the need for a man to wash his hands after pissing in a public restroom are lesser than ever.  Lets see, you can usually push the door open with your foot (shoe), piss in the urinal and not have to flush because the robot will flush it and hell, you could even get a robot to spit out a paper towel to use on the door handle on your way out.  So you can easily go in and go through and not get any germs on your hands other than your own dick germs  or anything that is in the air and going to  get on any other uncovered part of your body as well.   and I don't see the article proposing taking a whole freaking bath in the public sink.
> 
> meh.


Aha!  Obviously one of the 50%.

This thread needs a poll.

Consider me an admitted rinser for #1, soaper for #2.

----------


## timosman

> The food taste like $#@! anyway..........


I think we had a recent discussion about it.

----------


## timosman

> Aha!  Obviously one of the 50%.
> 
> This thread needs a poll.
> 
> Consider me an admitted rinser for #1, soaper for #2.


Clever!

----------


## donnay

*Efficacy of Waterless Hand Hygiene Compared with Handwashing with Soap: A Field Study in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2813169/

----------


## Zippyjuan

"At Harvard we wash our hands every time we use the restroom."

"At Yale we learn not to piss on our hands. " (heard it in a movie- can't remember which one)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My dick is cleaner than the bathroom fixtures in any public restroom!


$#@!ing right.

My dick is by far the cleanest thing in any public restroom I've been in.

Now, after pooping, *that* requires thorough cleaning/sanitizing.

----------


## timosman

> $#@!ing right.
> 
> My dick is by far the cleanest thing in any public restroom I've been in.
> 
> Now, after pooping, *that* requires thorough cleaning/sanitizing.


Clean the bathroom first!

----------


## Suzanimal

If urine is sterile and dicks are cleaner than sinks then why bother washing in public?

----------


## timosman

> If urine is sterile and dicks are cleaner than sinks then why bother washing in public?


+rep

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wash yer hands...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If urine is sterile and dicks are cleaner than sinks then why bother washing in public?


Urine is not sterile.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Urine is not sterile.


Well, I feel sorry for all the ladies putting on their face to treat acne. It's on Pinterest.

----------


## tod evans

> Well, I feel sorry for all the ladies putting on their face to treat acne. *It's on Pinterest.*


Look what else they do for attention.........

----------


## fr33

> Wash yer hands...


That pic... Wash your shoes and feet!!!

----------


## fr33

I wash my hands after using the restroom. I probably should do it before because I work a dirty job, have a good immune system, and am probably a carrier of dangerous bacteria.

----------


## angelatc

> Urine is not sterile.


It is unless you're sick.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is unless you're sick.


*Is urine actually sterile?*

http://www.popsci.com/urine-sterile-drinking-pee

Just in case you were wondering

By Rachel Feltman  January 11, 2017

It's a fact frequently shared at parties and across social media: urine is sterile, so you should drink it if you find yourself in a waterless pinch. But like so many cocktail party factoids, this one is absolutely not true. 

*Urine ain't sterile, friends, and neither is any part of you.*

Microbes are an indelible part of our bodies and the world around us. Not even the uterus and placenta, long thought to enshroud fetuses in sterile envelopes during gestation, are actually germ-free zones. They contain complex, varied microbial colonies—microbiomes—that help prepare us for the real world.

But it's apparent that many doctors are still under the impression that urine is sterile (unless someone has a urinary tract infection). That's likely a holdover from the days when bacteria in the body was thought of as a negative thing—the source of infections—as opposed to the complicated garden we now know to exist within us. It would be absurd to assume that a healthy urinary tract has absolutely no bacteria in it, given the abundance of microbes throughout our body. In fact, research indicates that replenishing the "good" bacteria found in the vagina can help prevent or treat urinary tract infections—so it seems likely that these friendly bacteria often traffic there.

So even if urine was sterile at some point, you better believe it's teeming with microbial life by the time it finishes its journey to your toilet (or wherever you're putting it).

Indeed, recent studies have indicated that bacteria are present in urine, though bacterial counts are lower in healthy urine than in the pee of someone suffering from an infection (duh).

Okay, so, to recap. Urine: not sterile. But on the other hand, bacteria: not inherently bad. So if you don't have a UTI, is drinking your urine okay?
Lots of folks drink their own urine for the supposed health benefits (which, for the record, are totally unproven). Others rely on urine during emergency situations out in the wilderness, and still others consume it for more, ahem, personal reasons. But it's not a great idea: even when you're healthy, urine contains salt, which will dehydrate you. If you're drinking urine because you're dehydrated, the salt concentration will continue to increase every time it goes through you're body. You're basically forcing your kidney to re-filter the substances it voided in order to keep your body healthy, and it should go without saying that this isn't a great idea.

If it's a true emergency? Drinking your own urine is probably okay for a day or two. Any longer, and you risk over-taxing your kidneys and falling into deeper dehydration troubles. But unless you're sweating buckets, you can go three days without drinking any water at all. So maybe you shouldn't turn to pee just because you're feeling parched.

----------


## timosman

> *Is urine actually sterile?*


Is your wife?

----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

> Wash yer hands...


Is the sink that crusty sprayer hanging on the wall? I'd much rather touch dick hands than crusty sprayer hands.

----------


## specsaregood

> Is the sink that crusty sprayer hanging on the wall? I'd much rather touch dick hands than crusty sprayer hands.


You dont see any TP do you?  that's what the sprayer is for.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You dont see any TP do you?  that's what the sprayer is for.


That explains the "crust". *gag*

----------


## timosman

> That explains the "crust". *gag*


Owner of this toilet relocating to a city near you.

----------


## specsaregood

> That explains the "crust". *gag*


It also explains what I was talking about in post #29 in this thread and the watering can these people put in the stalls in a shared restroom in a corporate environment.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings never washed hands , they just licked the fingers when need be .

----------


## fr33

> Vikings never washed hands , they just licked the fingers when need be .


To be fair viking food was bland and never spicy. They probably mastered the no-wipe-needed $#@!.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is your wife?


WTF has that got to do with anything?

----------


## brushfire

> I didn't really pay it that much mind until a couple weeks later, I was taking a piss, the restroom stank like rotten ass from somebody in a stall and then I started to hear pouring and splashing...  And then I realized why they had watering cans in the stalls.


Experienced the same thing - people standing on the toilet seats too...  They'd messed all over the seat and left it - this was at a software company that ranked within the top 10 in the world at the time.  Haven't seen that kind of thing in quite some time though - that must of been 16-18 years ago.   Well dressed people, nice cars in the parking lot, and sh!t all over the toilet seat.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You dont see any TP do you?  that's what the sprayer is for.





> Experienced the same thing - people standing on the toilet seats too...  They'd messed all over the seat and left it - this was at a software company that ranked within the top 10 in the world at the time.  Haven't seen that kind of thing in quite some time though - that must of been 16-18 years ago.   Well dressed people, nice cars in the parking lot, and sh!t all over the toilet seat.


Why are they afraid of toilet paper?

----------


## specsaregood

> Why are they afraid of toilet paper?


maybe they just like the feeling of their bare hands wiping handfuls of $#@! from their ass crack.

----------


## brushfire

> Why are they afraid of toilet paper?


I dont think they were afraid, its just a cultural/religious thing.




> A Muslim must first find an acceptable place away from standing water, or people's pathways or shade.[2] They are advised that it is better to enter the area with the left foot,[3] facing away from the Qiblah.[4]While on the toilet, one must remain silent. Talking, answering greetings or greeting others is strongly discouraged.[4] When defecating together, two men cannot converse, nor look at each other's genitals.[5] A man should not touch his genitals with the right hand.[6][7][8][9][10][11][12] Eating any food while on the toilet is strictly forbidden.[4]
> *The anus must be washed with water after defecating.* Similarly, the penis and vulva must be washed with water after urinating. This washing is known as _istinja_. The Qur'an suggests that one should wash one's hands as well, which is discussed in verse 5:6.
> When leaving the toilet, one is advised to leave with the right foot,[3] and also say a prayer – "Praise be to Allah who relieved me of the filth and gave me relief."[4] It is also reported in the hadith of Bukhari that whenever Muhammad went to the toilet, he said "In the name of Allah, O Allah! I seek refuge with You from all offensive and wicked things" (alternate translation: "from evil deeds and evil spirits").[13]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_toilet_etiquette 

As for the sh!t on the seat, I attributed it those trying to "squat" on the toilet stool as though it was on the floor.   While not having a sprayer to clean their mess, they just left it there.   ...or, they were just complete fking a$$hole pigs.   Not sure why any civilized human being would crap on a seat, let alone leave the mess for someone else to see/clean.

----------


## timosman

> Experienced the same thing - people standing on the toilet seats too...  They'd messed all over the seat and left it - this was at a software company that ranked within the top 10 in the world at the time.  Haven't seen that kind of thing in quite some time though - that must of been 16-18 years ago.   Well dressed people, nice cars in the parking lot, and sh!t all over the toilet seat.


Some small, cultural differences are unavoidable when dealing with a diverse workforce.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So long as you are circumcised.


ahem!

----------


## brushfire

> Some small, cultural differences are unavoidable when dealing with a diverse workforce.


I think times have changed - the worst thing I see now are idiots putting paper towels and chewing gum in the urinals.   That's something an ignorant American is just as capable of doing.

I've noticed while abroad, especially in India, people from these countries had excellent hygiene.  They had small dishes of warm water with a lime/lemon floating in it, wherever I went.  People always washed their hands at meal time and after.   The only peculiar thing - paper towels were not very common.   So you'd have wet, clean hands (clean relatively speaking - the water you washed your hands with was not typically potable).

Also, wherever I went, I would often find a sprayer, but a roll of toilet paper too...   A welcome western custom for me.   ..and never once did I sh!t on anyone's toilet seat.

----------


## Suzanimal

> people's pathways


I would consider a toilet seat "people's pathways". 




> Eating any food while on the toilet is strictly forbidden.


You would think that would be obvious but I recently redid my downstairs bathroom and pulled out the bottom drawer of the cabinet to clean the floors really well. What did I find? A bunch of pistachio shells and air soft bullets. *sigh* 




> I dont think they were afraid, its just a cultural/religious thing.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_toilet_etiquette 
> 
> As for the sh!t on the seat, I attributed it those trying to "squat" on the toilet stool as though it was on the floor.   While not having a sprayer to clean their mess, they just left it there.   ...or, they were just complete fking a$$hole pigs.   Not sure why any civilized human being would crap on a seat, let alone leave the mess for someone else to see/clean.


I'm going with $#@! pigs.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=epa+feces

----------


## brushfire

> I'm going with $#@! pigs.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=epa+feces


Its probably the case.

Eating food on the toilet?   Now that's efficiency!  But what were the airsoft pellets for?  Giving me ideas...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Its probably the case.
> 
> Eating food on the toilet?   Now that's efficiency!  But what were the airsoft pellets for?  Giving me ideas...


Apparently, my sons figured out you're at your most vulnerable when $#@!ting and decided to start "crap blasting" each other.

----------


## brushfire

> Apparently, my sons figured out you're at your most vulnerable when $#@!ting and decided to start "crap blasting" each other.


"Crap blasting" - I believe it.   I'll go ahead and apologize on their behalf.   Nothing is sacred..Nothing.

----------


## opal

germ phobia.. worst afflicted put on latex gloves on the way IN to the bathroom - even at home, when they just went in there to fetch a towel

----------


## tod evans

Wonder how many of the 'phobes' munch down on probiotic pills.......

----------


## Dr.3D

> I think times have changed - the worst thing I see now are idiots putting paper towels and *chewing gum in the urinals*.   That's something an ignorant American is just as capable of doing.


Yeah, that makes it taste worse than the gum found stuck under a pew at a church.

----------


## brushfire

> Yeah, that makes it taste worse than the gum found stuck under a pew at a church.



First movie I'd went to see with my oldest son - we got a big bucket of popcorn.   It was an amazing experience he was enjoying the movie, and was having his first slushy too!   While watching the movie, I had grabbed a kernel that felt soft and sticky - nearly made it to my lips.  In the dark theater, with the light of the projector, I could just make out my son, and he's putting the gum that he found under the arm of the chair into the bucket of popcorn. I thought to myself, come on?  What the fk kid?
Same kid got crap on my hand when I was changing his diaper - I instinctively mumbled, "Dammit".   I was plagued by my wifes complaints for the next 2 years as my 2-4 yo son would express his frustration in the same way his ol man did.   Legos not coming apart?   Dammit...   Sliding door not opening?  Dammit...   Stuffed animal out of reach?  Dammit... At least [he] eventually grew out of it.

----------


## Ender

> First movie I'd went to see with my oldest son - we got a big bucket of popcorn.   It was an amazing experience he was enjoying the movie, and was having his first slushy too!   While watching the movie, I had grabbed a kernel that felt soft and sticky - nearly made it to my lips.  In the dark theater, with the light of the projector, I could just make out my son, and he's putting the gum that he found under the arm of the chair into the bucket of popcorn. I thought to myself, come on?  What the fk kid?
> Same kid got crap on my hand when I was changing his diaper - I instinctively mumbled, "Dammit".   I was plagued by my wifes complaints for the next 2 years as my 2-4 yo son would express his frustration in the same way his ol man did.   Legos not coming apart?   Dammit...   Sliding door not opening?  Dammit...   Stuffed animal out of reach?  Dammit... At least [he] eventually grew out of it.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------

